# NEW TO TPF? START HERE! How to upload and post photos



## Alison

In order to directly link a photo from a website to the forum the website where the photo is located the site must allow hotlinking. Or, alternatively you can purchase a subscription to TPF for $25/year that allows direct uploading of photos right off of your computer. The subscription can be purchased through your User CP.

Before getting into the technical details regarding including images, please see the following note from Chase, the TPF creator:

*Please do NOT post photos or links to photographs that contain graphic nudity. There are many minors that visit this site on a regular basis and I have chosen not to link to such material. If you are unsure about the content you intend to post, please contact myself or one of the moderators BEFORE posting your work. Thanks for your understanding!*

There are several site that currently allow hotlinking. Photobucket and Smugmug are two that are commonly used by users here and have gotten good reviews. If you know of other sites that can host photos and allow hotlinking please feel free to add to this thread and we will try to update it as often as possible. 

Once you have the photos uploading, follow these instructions to add your photos in a post:

-Find the photo you want and RIGHT CLICK it then scroll to "properties" and find where it says URL.
-Right click again and "copy" the URL.
-Create the thread where you want to include the image
-Use the IMG tags around your pic.
ie. click the insert image icon near the top of the post box (it's black and yellow and has mountains on it)
it will produce this 
then paste your URL beside the first tag without any spaces
lastly hit the blue insert image icon again.

Hit Submit and your photo should show up!

You also don't need to hit the Img Icon if you find it easier to manually do it yourself.
You can simply type
[img] inserturlhere 
Note, when you actually paste the URL that you copied make sure there are no spaces between the tags and the URL.


----------
*Jan 03, 2006*

"Should you have an expressed need to post an image that is not yours, kindly provide *just the link* to the image, _unless_ you have, and are able to show that you have, the permission from the photographer to post it here".


----------



## Corry

Very cool Alison..maybe we can un-sticky the other one?


----------



## lotusearth

Hi  

Noob here but I just wanted to tell you about another great site that will host your photos for free and has no linking restrictions, no upload limits, and much more! I'm talking about Photochimps.com. It all seems too good to be true but it isn't...so far I'm very happy with this site and I use it all the time now when posting pics for forums. Hope someone finds this useful :mrgreen: 

Peace,
Lotus


----------



## Meysha

Some people have been having trouble with the automatic rezising that photobucket does somewhat sporadically. So to help with that I've found this site:
Called www.flickr.com which unfortunately does have an upload limit but it's pretty big. But the great thing about it is that it automatically saves a bunch of different sizes for you to link to. So you can link to the original size, large, medium, small or tiny sizes.

It also sort of works as a blog if you want because you can add descriptions to the photos. You can also add labels (that people search for) and notes. Notes are little boxes you can actually put over the photo and you can write a note for it. (bit hard to explain but it's cool).

Only problem is, it's a little confusing to set up - there's lots of options but they're all hidden away and difficult to find sometimes. And it's still in Beta so it can be down sometimes but so far no problems.
If you're worried about people downloading your photos you can set it so people can't access your higher resolution pics, or just make them all private.


----------



## Royster

i tried to upload 7 images but its only showing 3 of them, what should i do? i followed what you said, is there a limit to how many images i can upload?


----------



## erniehatt

All seems to much trouble for me. Ernie


----------



## Hertz van Rental

erniehatt said:
			
		

> All seems to much trouble for me. Ernie


I thought that when I started - but please stick with it.
Once you have things set up it becomes simple.


----------



## Big Mike

It takes a few times before you really get the hang of it...but once you have the procedure down...it's easy as cake.

An important part of the process is to edit your images before you upload them, whether it's from scans or from a digital camera.  You don't need the PPI to be any higher than 72, and the size of the image in pixels should be around 600x400 give or take.  Also, most image software allows you to set the JPEG compression level when you save the image.  I usually set the compression between 30%-60% and it's not very noticeable when viewed on the web.  

By changing the actual size, PPI & compression of your images, you will be able to get manageable file sizes that are much easier to upload and also easier for other people to view.


----------



## Jaywalker

I have been looking for 2 hours to try and figure out how to put a picture on here. I am not stupid I promise.....please help me


----------



## Corry

Re-read the first post in this thread.  Alison explains it step by step there.  First thing you need to do, is get an account at http://www.photobucket.com and upload your pictures there. Then you link it to here, and use image tags, as she explains above. 

Or you can just donate $25 and become a member and you will get all the benefits, including direct uploading! :mrgreen:


----------



## PhotoB

I'm doing this and I can't get my picture to show up?! HELP!!

My Post

and here's the image link I'm trying to add (from imagestation)
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid173/p4ee4cb9bef01d23f9dc3dc5c6aaf8bbe/f3a6058e.jpg


----------



## PhotoB

never mind.  I got it.


----------



## sandybottom

PhotoB it took me a while too your not the only one.


----------



## clemeys

I just paid the $25 today, and cannot post w/out a URL....how do I upload direct from my pc?

Thanks


----------



## Osodg

Try this - it's easy

http://www.imgfree.net


----------



## melcooney

First of all I linked a picture late last night and when it posted there was only a link, no picture. Did I do something wrong?

Secondly, is there a way to view all your posts in one place? I am not only new to TPF, but new to forums in general. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## LXative

I have alot of pics I would like to share for critisizm............is there a limit? I have my own server for posting, I just didn't want to violate a guideline. 

Anyone?

TIA

Darren


----------



## mark day

Just a Noob Question ,,,what would you say was a long enough to leave the picture in place as ive only got 30 meg of space ...


----------



## Big Mike

Most threads get buried in a few days...so keeping an image longer than a week is often...not very useful.  However, a lot of people do browse the old thread to see the photos.

Why not just sign up for a free photo hosting account at some place like Photobucket.com?


----------



## goldensea80

I am now using Imagesh for uploading photos and create my albums. It's quite simple and fast.


----------



## Fangman

goldensea80 said:
			
		

> I am now using Imagesh for uploading photos and create my albums. It's quite simple and fast.



Tried this but it took a while to work out what link would work to post in this forum.
Had to delete either end of the link to get image to show.

Upload very fast.


----------



## airplane787

i used to use SharpUploader to upload pictures for sending in forums and ect and it was so easy and i thought i would share pictures in here as well but i have loads of pictures anyhow
this is how the uploader looks like:






and now this uploader does not work...i dont know why..
this sharpuploder uploaded LOADS of pictures in the same time and gave u the links everyone of them and u just copy and paste the links and shared u didnt had to copy and past every single link...its sooo hard to do that when u have loads of pictures anyhow..
i wonder do any of u knows if there is a same uploader that does that??
like this one???
that u dont have to copy and past every link...
i would be thankful if someone knew..cause ex photobucket or tinypic or imageshack is soo hard to use when u have like 100 pictures to upload...
thanksss for reponds...
regards...LINDA


----------



## THE FLASH

I must be dumb as well. I tried to post a photo into the galleries from Image Shack but got this message 

_THE FLASH, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log Out Home_

Any suggestions 'cos I am not that computer literate


----------



## kelly37167

Will you all see if this link will work?  It's a link for my skyfolder acct.

http://kelly37167.skyfolder.com/photos/album_1


----------



## THE FLASH

Hi Kelly, the link works for me no problem using Opera Browser


----------



## LaFoto

Kelly, that link works all right for me, too.
Does it work for you to upload individual photos from that link to one of our galleries then? It should ...


----------



## kelly37167

My first go at submitting a pic on the forum


----------



## kelly37167

alright i'm an idiot.  where is the blue insert image icon?


----------



## mintlixx

Well Hello, 

I am new here. I love taking pictures and stuff and I do mostly random shots of whatever catches my eye. But seeing this now written down I think thats why most people are photographers lol. Anyways I own an ok camera its a kodak easy share z650. THe best model out there but was affordable enough for me to be able to do what I enjoy doing. Anyways I will be posting some pictures here very shortly. 

Thank you


----------



## Puscas

Hi Mintlixx, 

Welcome to the forum. There's a special place for introductions:

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23


you'll get noticed even more over there!




pascal


----------



## mintlixx

oh haha thanks this is quite the forum too everyone seems so friendly


----------



## Mere

Hi guys..im real new to all this and this is my first forum experience..
so if i do not have a website with my photos on it.. how do i post photos on a thread.. also i have a mac...the language is alittle different can you translate?


----------



## metros

Thanks alot for all the info


----------



## GrayReb

I use PhotoBucket and it's free.  Just download, register and upload your photos from your pictures file or wherever you keep them.  They resize your photos too, but they're pretty large and show up well.


----------



## GrayReb

Forgot to mention to be careful when choosing online photo sites. I used Snapfish first, and some freaks hacked into my albums and posted their own photos which were head shots displaying all of the metal in their heads, ears, noses and faces. Pretty disgusting, so I complained but never received a response or apology, so I deleted everything and went to PhotoBucket.


----------

